# Umsteigen oder nicht umsteigen - das ist hier die Frage



## robs (6. März 2004)

Also ich fahr nun im fünften Monat Trial, und zwar auf 20".
Das macht so tierisch Spaß, einfach weil man Sachen mit nem Fahrrad macht die andere nicht machen können.

Und da liegt nun der Reiz in nem 26", weil es auch noch mehr aussieht wie ein gewöhnliches Fahrrad.

Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber das könnte ich verkraften, nur nicht beides gleichzeitig (20" und 26").
Und ich habe hier gelesen, dass sich 26" schon sehr anders fahrn als 20"...

Ja nun mal ganz konkret. Erzählt mir eure Meinung: Soll ich bei 20" bleiben oder zu 26" konvertieren?     Und ab wieviel könnte man ein 26" erstehen ohne ein zweitklassiges Bike zu haben? Vielleicht muss ich mir ja doch beides leisten...


----------



## crazymonkey (7. März 2004)

Du bist ganz schön faul was?!?   
Du denkst wohl andere könnten für dich entscheiden, oder sehe ich das sehr falsch? Sicherlich könnten die anderen das, jedoch ist deine eigene Entscheidung die wichtigere.
Eines kann ich dir aber auf den Weg geben: 26" ist um einiges schöner zu bewegen als 20".  

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (7. März 2004)

also beides fahren kann nix!!! hab das auch probiert aber das sind 2 verschiedene welten.
20" und 26 " ist beides für sich genial.
mit dem 20er kannst sachen besser die du mit dem 26er schlechter kannst.
z.b. ist n 20er wendiger und leichter.
andersrum kannst halt auch mit nem mtb aktionen reißen die mit nem 20er etwas schlechter gehen.
hab auch beides getestet und bin von beiden varianten voll überzeugt!
aber beides is *******. dan hast du jedesmal wieder ein anderes fahrverhalten und musst dich immer umgewönen.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast beides zu fahren wirst du eh früher oder später an dem rad hängen bleiben was DIR vom fahrverhalten besser zusagt.
das mtb hat auch den vorteil das es nicht zu speziell ist wie das 20er. 90% der teile bekommst du in jedem mtb shop.

also wähle. aber wähle weise!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2004)

26Zoll ist für die großen guten Fahren und die kinderdinger für die bösen kleinen Bälger 

Also ich find 26 besser aber du mußt trotzdem selbst entscheiden


----------



## tommytrialer (7. März 2004)

ICh erinnere an das zitat aus saarbrücken 2003 bei einem interview sagte marco g "20" ist die fromel eins des trialsports"

für nen 26" würde ich minimum 800 ausgeben...aber das ist dann übelste sparflamme


----------



## biketrialer (7. März 2004)

tommy deine meinung zum 26" kenne ich ja  , jedenfalls würde dir ein 26" besser stehen als dein megalanges 20"......aber egal....

26" find ich irgendwie besser gut bin selbst auch ma 20´" gefahren aber des war net wirklich was.....komm einfach besser zurecht mitm 26"!
toto


----------



## derfuss (7. März 2004)

ich bevorzuge 26". das erste halbe jahr in dem ich getrialt bin, war ich mit'm 20" unterwegs, hab mich aber nie ganz damit anfreunden können. könnte an der damals üblichen kurzen rahmengeometrie gelegen haben. heute reizen mich schon fast wieder die langen koxx/echo 20er. aber zweigleisig zu fahren wird nie richtig was. zudem is es finaziell nicht drin.

also von mir ein klares ja zu 26". das reduziert auch die dämlichen komentare von zufälligen zuschauern bein ner lokation auf den miniseat bzw. das nicht vorhandenseins eines sattels. mtb sieht halt auch noch ein bischen nach mtb aus. mit'm 20er ist man in den augen von unwissenden immer mit'm komischen bmx oder kinderfahrrad unterwegs   . mit'm mtb sieht in der regel auch fast alles was man so machen kann stylischer aus.

800 sind aber schon mehr als knapp bemessen. man bekommt nur selten gute gebrauchte rahmen. und bei nem neuaufbau kommt man mit rahmen und gabel schonmal auf 600 und selbst wenn man mühsam schnäppchen bei ebay zusammenstottert kommen da nochmal 500 für die komponenten zusammen.

schmerzgrenze also 1100. dann ist die kiste auch schonmal längerfristig trialtauglich.

mal so nebenbei, hab neulich mal die listenpreise von meiner butze zusammengerechnet. da war ich bei deutlich über 2000 tacken. das hab ich zwar nie bezahlt aber trotzdem *handvornkopfschlag*.


----------



## robs (7. März 2004)

Ja, dass ich selbst entscheiden muss ist klar.

Aber ich bin mir halt nicht klar über Vor- und Nachteile weil ich bisher nur ein recht schweres mtb mit relativ schmalem Lenker im Club ausprobieren konnte...  das lag mir nicht so. Aber in den ganzen Videos sehen die Aktionen mit mtb echt schöner aus.


Ja das mit minimal 1100 Okken ist hart, dazu müsste ich mein 20" gut verkaufen _und_ noch sparen  


Kann mal einer eine Beispielliste mit Teilen und Preisen erstellen?  Von mir aus auch euer eigenes Bike oder was ihr anders machen würdet etc.


und:  Ja, ich bin wohl geneigt umzusteigen, nur das Geld...


edit:   Washaltet ihr davon: klick   ?


----------



## derfuss (7. März 2004)

also wenn's auf geld ankommt:

rahmen: echo pure oder koxx levelboss 550
gabel: zoo sind im angebot beim jan für 70
         besser wäre eine cannondale p-bone mit glück für 50 bei ebay
steuersatz: z.b. ritchey fur 15
vorbau: bei ebay ab 5
lenker: ritchey oder specialized lowrise ca. 20 bei ebay
griffe: 5
bremsen: marura hs33 gebraucht um 80
schalthebel: 8-fach shimano ab ca. 20
schaltwerk: shimano sora oder tiagra gebraucht ab 10
kette: ca. 10
kassette: z.b. shimano xt (wegen dem spider) gebraucht ab 20
innenlager: ja nach kurbel z.b. xt oktalink 20
kurbeln: lx (ältere jahrgänge) oder deore unter 40
pedal: point alien 2 15 z.b. bei ebay
rockring: alutech 20
vorderradnabe: egal (mein tip: speed tec naben bei ebay (80gramm leicht)) unter 20 
hinterradnabe: dtswiss hügi neu um 80 bei ebay
                    oder hope naben (gibt's aber nur selten)
                    ich bin 4 jahre eine shimano xt gefahren (geht zur not also auch)
felgen: z.b. mavic 521 je ca 40
speichen und nippel: 20
reifen: nach belieben, neuwertig oft schon ab 10 bei ebay
schläuche: 10

hab ich was vergessen... 
macht knapp unter 1100

das teil bei ebay würd ich mir mindestens vor ort erstmal angucken. je nach dem wie es ausgestattet ist (steht ja nicht viel da) finde ich es für gebraucht fast schon ein bischen teuer. ansonsten macht's nen guten eindruck.

größtes problem, wenn man echt nach schnäppchen aus ist; man muß viel geduld mitbringen und sich fleißig bei ebay umschauen. da gehen schnell einige wochen hin bis man sich da alles zusammenersteigert hat.


----------



## robs (7. März 2004)

Ja und die Versandkosten kommen auch dazu.
Aber vielen Dank für die Liste!

Ok, mit dem Bike von ebay wirds etwas schwierig vonwegen angucken (Bremen-Dessau), aber ich werd mal fragen ob er mehr Fotos schicken kann.



Sollte ich mich für den Biss in den sauren Apfel entscheiden (1500EUR) und einen Komplettkauf in Erwägung ziehen, könnt ihr das Echo urban empfehlen? Das gefällt mir optisch ganz gut.


----------



## konrad (7. März 2004)

da das echo urban bald nich mehr gebaut wird würde ich dir eher zum pure raten-sieht auch stylischer aus,wie ich finde!
wobei-wenn ich mir das angebot beim jan so anschaue is des urban wohl doch die bessere wahl,weil dort sogar schon ne hügi 240 dabei is und so!

fazit:kauf dir lieber am anfang ne richtig geile schüssel(->urban) dann haste nich den stress,als wenn du dir ne schei$$ schüssle holst und die erstmal vernünftig aufbauen musst für viel geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2004)

Hey... der ist aus dessau... das Bike habe ich schonmal wo rumstehen sehen! Aber leider den Fahrer nicht gesehen, ich denke aber ich weiß wer es ist...

Wenn du willst trete ich mal mit dem in Kontakt und kann es mri auch mal ansehen!

Ronny


----------



## derfuss (7. März 2004)

@robs
ja die versandkosten bei ebay für die ganzen einzelteile hab ich ganz vergessen. aber prinzipiell lohnt sich das meistens trotzdem. ich weiß ja nicht, aber das ein oder andere teil wirst du ja vieleicht schon haben. wenn du dann noch nen guten bikehändler in der nähe hast, bekommst du auch schnell mal kostenlos teile. bei meinem stapeln sich z.b. deore schalthebel. meine cannondale p-bone gabel hab ich kostenlos bekommen, weil die sich dort auch angesammelt haben, da vor einigen jahren alle welt auf federgabel umgerüstet hat. 

wenn das mit dem umsteigen jetzt aber nicht sofort sein muß, kannst du ja solche angebote wie jetzt bei ebay abwarten bzw. regelmäßig im verkaufe-thread nachschauen


----------



## robs (7. März 2004)

@gonzo:

Man, das wär klasse wenn du dir das für mich anguckst, hast wohl auch mehr Ahnung als ich!


@derfuss:

Klar, wenn ich selbst zusammenstelle dann nehm ich mir auch Zeit dafür.
Fahrradhändler gibts hier zwar viele, aber ich glaube kaum dass ich Teile geschenkt kriege...  naja Fragen kostet nix.


----------



## tommytrialer (7. März 2004)

so jetzt mache ich mich zwar unbeliebt aber ich sage mal ich würde dir kein echo empfehlen...weil mir gefallen die überhaupt nicht...da rat ich dir eher zu einnem zoo! pitbull vom dm hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört


----------



## Reini (7. März 2004)

kontrollier den rahmen auf risse
soweit ich gehört habe soll zoo mit dem piranha probleme gehabt haben, wie gesagt ich hab es nur gehört...

http://biketrials.com/review/2003_Zoo_Piranha_L85.html

mfg
Reini


----------



## derfuss (7. März 2004)

@tommytrialer

das du dich unbeliebt machst, würd ich nicht sagen. kannst ja deine meinung haben. aber von echo abraten kann man nun wirklich nicht. seit dem pure gibt's kaum noch probleme. nur die ES serie war halt immer etwas brüchig   . 
ich find's pitbull nich so doll. da würde ich eher den mehrpreis für ein coustellier hinlegen. (mein traumbike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (7. März 2004)

der ZOO! piranha hat zwar ne geile geo is aber sonst ne total fehlkonstruktion-der bricht dir sofort weg!

dann lieber den ZOO! boa-der kommt auch geil!


----------



## dnM (7. März 2004)

ich würde keinen gebrauchten rahmen kaufen, du weißt nie was der damit gemacht hat, im ungünstigsten fall machts nach paar wochen knack, ohne das der verkäufer das hätte wissen können, sondern er hats einfach hart rangenommen

dann haste von dem ersparten geld nur ärger


----------



## kingpin18 (7. März 2004)

hallo,

ich würde dir ein Koxx Levelboss 1065 empfehlen. Koxx ist ein fach die bessere Firma meiner meinung nach. Die Räder sind einfach stabiler gebaut. Werde auch zu Koxx wecksel.Das Pure ist ansich nicht schlecht aber mich stört das sattel rohr das sieht so reute aus habe es mir auch schon abgesegt sieht aber noch zum  :kotz: aus. Die entscheidung liegt bei dir was du nimmst hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Terrorist (7. März 2004)

@Gonzo

kannst du mir mal bitte den Link zu dem Ebay Bike senden-würde mich nämlich arg interessieren.

Danke


----------



## Sanitoeter (8. März 2004)

Also ich bevorzuge ja immer noch mein kleines geliebtes 20"!!!

Was vor allem immer daran so geil ist, ist wenn man irgendwo im Hafen rumfährt und da steht son netter Poller rum (die dinger wo sich die schiffe imemr festbinden) und in der Nähe sind BMXer... und denn da einmal gepflegt aufm Poller rauf, bissl rumhopsen und wieder runter....

Und denn hört man immer sowas wie "Boah, hast du das gesehen? Der hat aber voll das komische BMX!!! etc etc." 
Und´n Kumpel von mir is ja gaaaanz empfindlich, wenn jemand zum trialbike BMX sagt... *fg*

Ne, aber ich mag 20" schon eher, weil man damit "eigentlich" höher kommt.... Aber beim 26" is der vorteil: DU HAST NEN SATTEL!!!

www.vtcz.ch (glaubich) da stehen irgendwo die vor-und nachteile von 20" und 26"

LESEN UND ENTSCHEIDEN!!!

Und noch viel Glück auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Gral!


----------



## ph1L (8. März 2004)

> Aber beim 26" is der vorteil: DU HAST NEN SATTEL!!!




kannst mir bitte mal helfen den sattel hier zu finden... hab schon alles abgesucht aber kein erfolg


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. März 2004)

Der Sattel ist dieses runde schwarze Ding über der Felge, kannst aber leider nur im Stand benutzen


----------



## robs (9. März 2004)

Was sagt ihr dazu? :   klick 


Das müsste ja erstmal reichen bis ich mir dann nen neuen Rahmen leisten kann, oder was meint ihr?  Ich hätte zwar Bock auf vorne Disc, aber was solls, man kann nicht immer alles haben.

schlagt mich  



edit:  Achja, ich bin sicher dass ich umsteigen will, es ist nur noch ne Geldfrage...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. März 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Und denn hört man immer sowas wie "Boah, hast du das gesehen? Der hat aber voll das komische BMX!!! etc etc."
> Und´n Kumpel von mir is ja gaaaanz empfindlich, wenn jemand zum trialbike BMX sagt... *fg*


BMXer sind in der Lage, Trial-Bikes von ihren eigenen Gefährten zu unterscheiden, das glaub mal ! 

Sowas hörst du wohl eher von Kindern mit DIR nach BMX-aussehenden Untersätzen...also Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen.

Robs
Ich bin von 20" auf 26" konvertiert...dafür sprachen bei mir vor allem die Optik und die erhöhte Mobilität mit dem Bike...ferner finde ich ein 26" vom Fahrgefühl etwas sicherer und ansprechender. 

Unter Umständen wäre ich bereit meinen Rahmen an dich abzugeben, du kannst ihn ja in meiner Gallerie sehen. Echo Pure L...wenn du Interesse hast melde dich  Die anderen Parts werden sich dann ja finden bzw. übernehmen lassen...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## robs (9. März 2004)

Oh ja supi, ich melde mich!  Funke dich bei nächster Gelegenheit in icq an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorist (9. März 2004)

na ja abgesehen von der farblichen Verunstaltung her geht es sag ich mal, wobei der Preis sehr hoch gegriffen ist-wenn ich daran denke das en Megamo mit Race Face Kurbel und glaube Megamofelgen für en bissel über 400 Weg ging...aber muß jeder selbst wissen
Meiner Meinung nach nimm den Echo Pure vom Bremerhavener.


----------



## robs (9. März 2004)

Ja, wenn ich das Pure vom Bremerhavener bekomme is echt die beste Lösung.


----------



## robs (10. März 2004)

Eine Frage steht wohl noch im Raum:  Ich bin 1,83m mit relativ kurzen Beinen und der Pure is L...   meint ihr das kann gehen?


----------



## Terrorist (10. März 2004)

na ja der Pure L ist für Leute ab 1,78m gedacht- Frage beantwortet???


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. März 2004)

L = 1080 ?


----------



## Terrorist (10. März 2004)

ja 1080 Radstand der L


----------



## derfuss (10. März 2004)

bin auch 1,83m, kann zwar jetzt nicht beurteilen ob ich nun besonders lange oder kurze beine hab, aber ich komm mit dem echo in L (1080mm radstand) super zurecht.


----------



## LauraPalmer (11. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage steht wohl noch im Raum:  Ich bin 1,83m mit relativ kurzen Beinen und der Pure is L...   meint ihr das kann gehen?



sieh die Länge Deiner Beine gegen Null gehen 
sieh Deine Gesamtlänge gegen Unendlich gehen
=> dann steigt damit Deine optimale Länge des Radstandes indirekt proportional  

der Radstand passt auf alle Fälle


----------



## robs (11. März 2004)

Ok, ihr habt mich auf jeden Fall vom Pure überzeugt, jetzt muss sich der Bremerhavener nur noch zum Verkauf entscheiden  


Mal ne Frage zu den ZOO!-Gabeln: "Beim Jan" finde ich die nicht mit Magura 4bolt, nur "disc only"...    soll ich einfach mal hinschreiben dass ich eine haben will oder is das aussichtslos?
Ansonsten empfehlt mir mal starre Gabeln, die ich vielleicht auch bei ebay finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (11. März 2004)

Ich weiß auch nicht... Pure is schon derbst geil...
obwohl das Urban auch nicht schlecht ist... zumindest vonner Geometrie...


----------



## konrad (11. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ihr habt mich auf jeden Fall vom Pure überzeugt, jetzt muss sich der Bremerhavener nur noch zum Verkauf entscheiden
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage zu den ZOO!-Gabeln: "Beim Jan" finde ich die nicht mit Magura 4bolt, nur "disc only"...    soll ich einfach mal hinschreiben dass ich eine haben will oder is das aussichtslos?
> Ansonsten empfehlt mir mal starre Gabeln, die ich vielleicht auch bei ebay finde!



ich würde auch jeden fall mal anrufen und fragen ob der noch andere gabeln da hat-ansonsten kann man wohl die gabeln von echo(pure und urban) empfehlen! 
weiterhin ne sehr geile gabel is die alu-gabel von pace (bekommst bei www.mob-bikes.de  )und wenn du glück hast findest irgendwo ne CD fatty R- 
die wohl zuverlässigste alugabel überhaupt!


----------



## robs (12. März 2004)

Ja also die Pace hats mir angetan, sieht echt nett aus.

Habe mal ne kleine Tabelle gemacht:







Wem ein schrecklicher Fehler auffällt, der schreit mal eben ganz laut.




Ich war lange hin und her gerissen, ob ich mir nicht einfach nen billigen Darkhorse (ca.100,-) mit Darkhorse-Alugabel (bei ebay gefunden, sieht stabil aus...   ca 50,-) aufbaue, aber die ham natürlich nur Canti+Disc und der Evo-Adapter is in meinen Augen ein Kompromiss...   und so günstig komme ich nie wieder an nen Pure ran, deshalb will ich es nun auf jeden Fall so.

Ich hab zwar noch nicht das Geld für alles aber ich fange halt mal mit Rahmen, Gabel und was noch ins budget passt an.

Wenn jemand irgendwas noch rumliegen hat und es mir günstiger als in der Liste aufgeführt geben kann  ->  PM!


So, dann lasst mal hören (lesen).


edit:   klar, nen günstigeren Lenker usw. kann man mit etwas Geduld bei ebay finden, is nur so meine Vorstellung wie der z.B. aussehen soll.


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. März 2004)

Hi

ich frage mich warm du dir die Pace Gabel holn willst...

Ich würde die Echo Pure nehmen da die sicher irgendwo optimal auf den Rahmen passt! genau wie die Echo Vorbau/Lenkereinheit. Wobei Vorbau Lenker auhc von Größe und Fahrstiel abhängen...

Ronny


----------



## robs (12. März 2004)

Ich finde die Pace einfach schöner. Sie ist gerade wie die Urban und wo sie geschweißt ist, ist der Winkel wie bei der Pure.

Und wenn ich mir ein Bike zusammenstelle und nicht komplett kaufe sollte es auch nicht so aussehen, das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Wenn jetzt einer sagt, die Pace ist nicht annähernd so stabil wie die Urban, dann nehm ich die Urban, aber vom optischen her ist die Pace meine Wahl.


Vorbau/Lenker ist ne Beispielkonfiguration, ich habe schon nen günstigeren Lenekr bei ebay im Auge und Vorbau muss ich noch näher gucken...



Aber macht ruhig Vorschläge!

Ich bin zumindest auf 20" ein Freund von langem Vorbau weil ich dann natürlich das HR leichter versetzen kann...   nur darf es auf dem Pure L nicht zu lang werden insgesamt.


----------



## Levelboss (12. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also die Pace hats mir angetan, sieht echt nett aus.
> 
> Habe mal ne kleine Tabelle gemacht:
> 
> ...



Nehm ein Shimano Tiagra Schaltwerk. Das kostet ca. 25? und hat einen kurzen Käfig.

Echo Lenker ist billiger und breiter als ein Montylenker.
Ich würde einen anderen Hinterreifen nehmen. Der Laarsen TT hat fast kein Profil und hält bestimmt kaum an Kanten.   ---> Maxxis Ignitor 2.35"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (12. März 2004)

oder halt nen michelin hinten.


----------



## robs (12. März 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm ein Shimano Tiagra Schaltwerk. Das kostet ca. 25? und hat einen kurzen Käfig.
> 
> ...



Isn gutes Argument, nur ich finde es in keinem Shop und bei eBay nur 1500km alt...



edit:
*Wie ist es mit dem hier?   Das wird zwar in anderen Beschreibungen als Rennrad-Schaltwerk bezeichnet, aber was sollst, is schön kompakt.


----------



## Levelboss (12. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Isn gutes Argument, nur ich finde es in keinem Shop und bei eBay nur 1500km alt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier ( --> http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=&PRD_ID=14329&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175 ) gibts das Tiagra Schatwerk neu für 23?


----------



## robs (12. März 2004)

Oh ja, danke sehr.


edit:
Ja mensch, der Thread ist nun sowieso zum "robs-baut-sich-ein-trial-mtb-thema" geworden...   noch ne Frage:


Welches Zähne-Verhältnis braucht man beim 26" zwischen den Ritzeln vorne/hinten?   Weil wenn das kleinste von der Deore vorne 22 Zähne hat und die Kassette max. 32, was aber auch nicht mehr in den kurzen Käfig passt (laut eBay-Beschreibungen)...   reicht das?   Oder welches von den neun Ritzeln hinten ist das wichtige?


----------



## konrad (12. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, danke sehr.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



hinten würdsch ne billige rennradkassette nehm-weil beim trial erst ab dem 21er ritzel interessant wird->da brauchst als kein 32er bergritzel  
und mit dem schaltwerk hauts dann auch hin!

edit:lenker und vorbau wüd ich auch von echo nehm-die schmalspur-dinger von monty sind kagge....

und:bei den griffen nehm mal lieber die standart-griffe vom jan göhrig(5)

und:die vorderradfelge is'n bissl fett(im sinne von schwer) da kanns auch ne 
mavic F519(oder wie auch immer sie jetzt heisst)->außer natürlich,du bohrst die D521 komplett durch  

so,das war erstmal mein senf


----------



## robs (12. März 2004)

Die Griffe ham sich nun gut vier Monate ohne Ausleiern an meinem 20" bewährt, die nehm ich auf jeden Fall.


21er Ritzel is ne wichtige Info, danke! Dann kann ich ja auch ne 8er Kassette nehmen wenn ich nciht mehr als 22 Zähne brauche.

Hab n gutes Echolenker-Angebot vom kingpin bekommen, das werd ich wahrscheinlich so machen.

Die Vorderradfelge hab ich als komplettes Laufrad bei eBay gefunden, da werd ich dann wohl nochmal einzeln nach ner Felge gucken und so ne Speed tec-Nabe nehmen.


----------



## robs (14. März 2004)

Hm, nu gibts keine Speed Tec Naben mehr...

Was haltet ihr von der?:  klick 

Und meint ihr, die hier (klick)  hält was aus?  Ich mein...  stylish is sie allemal!


Oder soll ich einfach di hier   nehmen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2004)

Also die Pulstar dafür brauchst du Speichen mit geraden Köpfen.

Die Ringle hat irgendwie ne 110mm Einbaubreite, normalerweise ist die Einbaubreite 100mm!

Ich würde empfehlen nimm gleich irgendeine Nabe mit Scheibenbremsdingens dran. Da gibt es auch günstige, Magura Fun/Comp; Shimano Deore,LX,XT !?

Ronny


----------



## konrad (14. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Pulstar dafür brauchst du Speichen mit geraden Köpfen.
> 
> Die Ringle hat irgendwie ne 110mm Einbaubreite, normalerweise ist die Einbaubreite 100mm!
> 
> ...



die pulstar is doch geil-spricht irgendwas gegen gerade speichen(sind nicht so stabil)

ja,die ringlé nabe is ne steckachsen nabe!die kannste schon mal wech lassen...

und shimano naben-die sind alle immer übelst schwer...

ich würd die porno-pulstar nabe nehm!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2004)

Ich sage trotzdem jetzt schonmal ne Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme um nicht nachher teuer umspeichen... zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (14. März 2004)

Ja, das ist schon ein wichtiger Einwand...
Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich jemals auf disc umsteigen will.  

Macht mal konkrete Vorschläge zu Disc-Naben, da gehen die Preise ja stark auseinander und ich hab keinen Plan was ich brauche. Ne Hügi muss es ja wohl nicht sein oder?


Oder was sagit ihr dazu?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2004)

da steht irgendwas von IS99 da gibts auch wieder unterschiede, ich denek diese nabe ist sone uralte Sachs und die ist nicht gerade gut!


----------



## robs (14. März 2004)

Ok, sehe ich ein.

Wie ist es mit der hier? 

Sieht wieder nett aus und scheint ja recht leicht zu sein. Die 4 Speichen Unterschied macht ja auch nix vom Gewicht oder?  


edit:  hab die letzte gekooft


----------

